# 6 dấu hiệu cho thấy cơ thể của bạn đang lão hoá quá nhanh



## vietmom (25/4/18)

Lão hoá là một điều kinh khủng đối với phụ nữ. Dưới đây là những dấu hiệu mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự kiểm tra để biết được cơ thể mình vẫn đang còn trẻ hay đã lão hoá quá nhanh.

Các nhà khoa học cho rằng, tốc độ lão hoá ở người chủ yếu phụ thuộc vào các yếu tố bên ngoài, chỉ có 20% trong đó được xác định là do di truyền. Theo các nghiên cứu cho thấy, tuổi sinh học của một người chính có ảnh hưởng lớn đến vẻ ngoài của họ (1 năm sinh học tương đương 16,5 tháng theo dương lịch). Đó là lí do vì sao có những người mặc dù cùng độ tuổi nhưng trông họ lại già nhanh hơn những người còn lại. 

Dưới đây là những dấu hiệu mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự kiểm tra để biết được cơ thể mình vẫn đang còn trẻ hay đã lão hoá quá nhanh.

*1. Da cực kì khô và bong tróc*

*

*​
Dấu hiệu lão hoá thường xuất hiện sau tuổi 25, tuy nhiên nếu một người phải làm việc trong môi trường bất lợi hay thiếu sự bảo dưỡng thì tình trạng lão hoá da có thể xuất hiện sớm hơn và rõ ràng hơn. Nếu bạn nhìn thấy làn da của mình liên tục khô, bong tróc, có sự xuất hiện của những đốm màu cùng nếp nhăn so với những người bạn cùng tuổi thì đó chính là dấu hiệu bạn đang bị lão hoá sớm.

Ngoài các vấn đề về nội tiết thì làn da cũng có thể bị ảnh hưởng tiêu cực từ lối sống thiếu lành mạnh như: một chế độ ăn không cân bằng dinh dưỡng, không xức kem chống nắng khi ra ngoài, áp lực cuộc sống… đều là những yếu tốt làm chậm quá trình đổi mới của da.

_*Cách phòng ngừa:*_
Đảm bảo rằng bạn luôn cung cấp cho cơ thể một chế độ ăn cân bằng với nhiều rau xanh, quả mọng, thực phẩm giàu chất béo chưa bão hoà như các loại hạt, dầu thực vật… Bên cạnh đó đừng quên uống nhiều nước, ngủ đủ giấc và chăm sóc da định kì.

*2. Những vết chân chim quanh mắt*

*

*​
Nguyên nhân khiến hình thành nên những nếp nhăn quanh mắt có thể đến từ các yếu tố bên trong lẫn bên ngoài cơ thể như: mệt mỏi, thiếu ngủ, căng thẳng, tia UV… Đó là lí do vì sao mắt thường là nơi đầu tiên xuất hiện tình trạng lão hoá. 

Những vết chân chim và bọng mắt khiến bạn trông già hơn so với tuổi thật. Việc vận dụng mắt quá nhiều khiến cho các cơ xung quanh mắt mất dần sự đàn hồi. Nếu điều này diễn ra với người dưới 40 tuổi thì rõ ràng cơ thể họ đang bị lão hoá bởi thường thì vết chân chim chỉ xuất hiện ở những người lớn tuổi. 

_*Cách phòng ngừa:*_
Cố gắng ngủ sớm và đủ giấc, tránh ăn thức ăn mặn, uống nhiều nước và đừng quên chăm sóc vùng da quanh mắt mỗi ngày.

*3. Chu kì kinh nguyệt không đều*



​
Rối loạn chu kì kinh nguyệt có thể là một dấu hiệu rõ ràng khác của tiền mãn kinh. Điều này hoàn toàn bình thường nếu bạn là người phụ nữ trong khoảng 46 đến 54 tuổi. Tuy nhiên nếu tình trạng này lại xảy ra ở độ tuổi 30-40 thì chứng tỏ bạn đang dần bị lão hoá.

_*Cách phòng ngừa:*_
Nên thường xuyên thăm khám phụ khoa định kì để kịp thời phát hiện và điều trị nếu tử cung và buồng trứng có vấn đề. Khi nhận thấy cơ thể có những thay đổi lạ, bạn nên gặp bác sĩ ngay để được tư vấn.

*4. Sức khoẻ yếu dần*



​
Nếu như ngay cả việc leo cầu thang, đi bộ hay bất kì việc gì cần thể lực một chút thôi cũng khiến bạn thở không ra hơi thì nó không chỉ là do bạn thường xuyên bỏ bê vận động, mà còn là dấu hiệu cho thấy bạn đang có sự chênh lệch giữa thể chất và độ tuổi sinh học. Bởi vì bước qua năm 40 tuổi, các khối lượng cơ trong cơ thể bắt đầu suy giảm. Nếu không thường xuyên vận động, thể chất bạn sẽ ngày càng yếu dần theo thời gian.

_*Cách phòng ngừa:*_
Lựa chọn các hoạt động mà bạn yêu thích thật sự chứ không phải miễn cưỡng làm chúng. Có thể là tập yoga, khiêu vũ, đạp xe đạp hoặc bất kì điều gì khác. Trong cuộc sống thường ngày cố gắng vận động bằng cách chọn đi thang bộ thay vì thang máy, đi bộ thay vì đi bus cũng là một cách tuyệt vời để bạn giúp mình cảm thấy khoẻ khoắn hơn.

*5. Rụng tóc*



​
Các dấu hiệu rụng tóc và hói đầu xuất hiện thường do liên quan đến vấn đề nội tiết tố bên trong cơ thể. Một người khoẻ mạnh bình thường trung bình rụng từ 50-125 sợi tóc mỗi ngày. Nhưng nếu bạn thấy tóc của mình thường rụng thành từng mảng sau mỗi lần chải đầu hay đường ngôi tóc ngày càng rộng hơn thì đừng bỏ qua dấu hiệu này.

_*Cách phòng ngừa:*_
Chọn đúng sản phẩm gội đầu phù hợp với da đầu của bạn, bổ sung thêm nhiều các thực phẩm giàu axit béo, omega 3 và luôn giữ tóc không tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời trong thời gian dài.

*6. Rối loạn giấc ngủ*



​
Khó ngủ không phải nguyên nhân dẫn đến lão hoá nhưng nó có liên quan mật thiết với điều này. Người trên 60 tuổi thường gặp khó khăn trong những giấc ngủ dài, họ dễ thức dậy sớm và ngủ chập chờn. Điều này xảy ra là do càng lớn tuổi mức độ cortisol trong cơ thể càng gia tăng, gây ra chứng lo lắng trong khi ngủ.

_*Cách phòng ngừa:*_
Tập yoga hoặc bơi lội có thể giúp bạn giảm stress, đọc sách trước khi ngủ sẽ giúp bạn đi vào giấc ngủ dễ dàng hơn là lướt điện thoại hoặc xem phim.
_Những dấu hiệu đáng báo động của làn da và sức khoẻ mà bạn không nên bỏ qua._

_Khi phát hiện cơ thể có những dấu hiệu lão hoá trên, bạn nên lập tức hỏi ý kiến bác sĩ. Bởi những biện pháp phòng ngừa chỉ có thể trì hoãn chứ không làm cho sự lão hoá biến mất. Không tự ý dùng thuốc hay các thực phẩm chức năng mà chưa được sự đồng ý của bác sĩ. Nếu bạn có những phương pháp tuyệt vời trong việc giữ cho cơ thể và tâm hồn tươi trẻ thì đừng ngần ngại chia sẻ với chúng tôi nhé._

_Nguồn: Guu_


----------

